# Americana or ???



## wes8297 (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

The look like Easter Eggers to me. As the hatcheries call them, Americana. Not to be confused with the true breed, Ameraucana (this is a huge pet peeve of mine and does the chicken fancier a lot of disservice).


----------



## wes8297 (Oct 1, 2014)

Is there a proper name for EE's ? I knew they were not ameraucana just wasnt 100% sure what they where


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

The proper name for Them is Easter Eggers. People call them Americana but that's misleading.


----------

